# Do I have thyroid issues?



## Apeswinger (Aug 13, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I am a 39 y old male from Sweden. I have been wondering for a while if I got Thyroid issues or not.

These are my symptoms.

- Thin eye brows (the ends)

- Tired (fatique) often

- Hair loss on lower legs (outside of calves). I have no hair left there. Inside of calves still got hair.

- No real facial hair growth, and very thin hair on head. Also hair loss when combing.

- Eyes slightly off center

- Neck and shoulder pains. Also random pain in other joints.

- Crawling and tingling sensations on skin

- Occasional bowel issues

- Very anxious and worried

I also want to add that my father, grandmother and aunt all have hypothyriodism diagnosed and confirmed. And they take levothyroxine (spelling) for it.

I have done two lab tests at the local health care provider and according to the tests everything is normal. I have read somewhere that it can be difficult to find it with simple blood tests though. That it can be missed very easily. Maybe you experts can confirm this?

Thanks in advance

//Apeswinger


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

I am putting "both" for myopathy because you could be hyper. Tests will confirm or disconfirm.

Myopathy from hyper.
http://www.medicalonly.com/2007/07/27/thyrotoxicmyopathy_hyperthyroidism
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Myopathy from hypo
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1010480/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

men more likely to have cancer than women
http://www.umm.edu/endocrin/thytum.htm

Welcome to the board!

You certainly exhibit the classic symptoms; that is for sure.

I am going to recommend some tests and given your age and gender, statistics show that it would be a very very good idea for you to get an ultra-sound of that thyroid.

It is uncertain as to whether you are hypo or hyper. Clinical symptoms can and do cross over. I am suspecting hyper!

Good luck and keep us in the loop! Sweden is one gorgeous country!


----------



## Apeswinger (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi Andros,

Thanks for your links and your feedback, Very much appreciated. I will look them up 

Well I almost hope for a positive hypo or hyper thyroidism diagnosis. It's better to know than to be uncertain all the time, and worry. Since i've done two blood tests already which came back negative, I will probably not get a third one from my GP. I will have to find a private clinic I think.

//Apeswinger


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I am a man also~

I have Hashimoto's and I got the leg hair loss thing.

IT was the first symptom I had.

Started out on lower outside a calves.

It spread to the upper thighs too.

Most of the other symptoms you mention I also have.

Although the symptoms you have could be something else it would be a good Idea to see a thyroid Doctor and have more involved tests done to rule it out.


----------



## thyroidquestions (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. Well, I've done the full test and all my results fall within normal ranges. What were your results? I've not had any hairloss.


----------



## Apeswinger (Aug 13, 2014)

Hello again,

I haven't booked a time with a thyroid doctor yet. But I got some more questions for you experts, hopefully someone can answer me.

Can I try hypothyroid medicine just to see if I feel better, before I have received any diagnosis? My father got hypothyroidism medicine (*Levothyroxine*) available.

What will happen if I take the medicine without having hypothyroidism, is it dangerous? My father takes half a tablet each day, which is the lowest dosage.

Also I want to add some more symptoms I got. Is cleansing teeth and tensing muscles at night symptoms of hypthyroidism? I often wake up with muscle aches. I also got Tinnitus from time to time.

Thanks in advance folks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Taking any prescription medication without the supervision of a physician or medical provider is, of course, dangerous. So I wouldn't advise it, not at all.

More importantly, you need blood tests. In order to determine if you have a thyroid condition, you need blood tests that show your baseline numbers - that is, numbers without medication. You have to take levo for a long time (like six weeks) for you to really feel a difference and it takes a long time for it to leave your system. So, it's not as if you can pop a pill a few days, notice a difference, and then stop taking the meds to get accurate lab numbers.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Ditto what joplin said. Find a doctor first and then figure out if you need thyroid medication. Taking a prescription without even knowing if you really need it is dangerous and if you start and then find a doctor, your blood results will be skewed.


----------



## Apeswinger (Aug 13, 2014)

@ Joplin1975 and Jenny v

Thanks for your replies,

OK well I have already done two blood tests and they came back normal. I thought blood tests could be very unreliable when it comes to thyroid issues. But maybe I was wrong?

Also I need to know if cleansing teeth, tense muscles at night and tinnitus are classic symptoms of hypthyroidism?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Let's start out with the tests you do have...can you post those results with their ranges, please?

Have you had your testosterone tested?


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Apeswinger said:


> Also I need to know if cleansing teeth, tense muscles at night and tinnitus are classic symptoms of hypothyroidism?


I'm pretty sure you meant "clenching" teeth at night.

These symptom you describe are most likely from stress "anxiety".

Ringing in the ears and anxiety can be symptoms of a thyroid problem.

You need further investigation into your symptoms.


----------



## Apeswinger (Aug 13, 2014)

@ Joplin

We don't get the test results from the lab in Sweden. Atleast not automatically. Maybe I have to ask for it specifically. I will do a new blood test soon and I will post the results here (if the doctors give it to me).

Yes my testosterone levels are normal. I'm hung like a bear!

@ creepingdeath

Yes I meant "clenching" teeth sorry. OK I got some anxiety issues so I figure it comes from that then. Thanks.


----------



## Apeswinger (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi, I am back. I just got my thyroid blood test results back from the doctor. He says my levels are normal. But I would like your expert opinions aswell, if that is ok?

Here are my levels:

S-TSH - 2,54

S-free T4 - 14

S-free T3 - 4,2

Those are the only blood tests I can think of are related to the thyroid? I got plenty more results but I have no clue what they are.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you have the reference ranges, please?


----------



## Apeswinger (Aug 13, 2014)

joplin1975 said:


> Do you have the reference ranges, please?


Sure, but according to the reference levels I am within normal levels.

Analyse Reference

S-TSH - 2,54 (0.20 - 4.00)

S-free T4 - 14 (9 - 22)

S-free T3 - 4,2 (2.5 - 5.6)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, most people, it seems, feel best when they get to about 75% of the reference range. So for you free t4, the goal would be around 18.75 and for the free t3, the goal would be around 4.825. You are a little low on both.

Did they test thyroid antibodies?


----------



## Apeswinger (Aug 13, 2014)

joplin1975 said:


> Well, most people, it seems, feel best when they get to about 75% of the reference range. So for you free t4, the goal would be around 18.75 and for the free t3, the goal would be around 4.825. You are a little low on both.
> 
> Did they test thyroid antibodies?


Thanks for your reply. Well They might have tested it. I got a paper here with many different tests, I dont know what it's called? So you think I am a little low? My father and many on his side of the family are hypothyroid and take medicine for it. Since I have some symptoms I just want to be sure if I got it or not.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Here's a good list of all thyroid antibodies: https://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test/


----------



## Apeswinger (Aug 13, 2014)

joplin1975 said:


> Here's a good list of all thyroid antibodies: https://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test/


Thanks I found the thyroid antibodies test. It's called S-TPOAk. My result is 0.7 and reference is <5.6


----------

